# Zander



## Zander (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi
I have just joined and we are picking up our Motorhome end of April, planning to tour UK this summer and conditions permitting go down to France and Spain 
So sure to have some questions about touring in France & Spain


----------



## REC (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Portugal/Suffolk. Lots of help and useful information here


----------



## myvanwy (Apr 9, 2021)

hi and welcome Zander.


----------



## Forresbroons (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the costa del Moray, enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome Zander, why not take a Dander over to Ireland.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## The laird (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## REC (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello, welcome aboard


----------



## Zander (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks to you all for your comments 
Looking forward to getting on the road


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures


----------

